# Two headed Chicken?! Oh my!



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Haha gotcha. 

And a few more for fun. Happy Labor Day my US Friends. 
My always beautiful rosebush. (I don’t have to be modest- it’s beautiful and it knows it and I have nothing to do with that! Lol)

The Teddybird- I’m gonna share a video of his old car horn crow. Hilarious. 

Tiny with his stumpy tail trying to woo the poor singular porcelain pullet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tiny needs to wait until he has his new suit on, he looks rough. Like he's been out on a bender for a week.

You didn't need to do the two headed thing, we read your posts anyway so you just fooled yourself. 

I don't do roses. Danged thing kept getting different things wrong with them and I don't want to spend time taking care of them.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Nice rose! Mine didn’t bloom this year. 😞


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Happy Labor day! Beautiful pictures as always!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Happy Labor day to you too! Gorgeous chickens!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Is it just me or is it super easy to not get fooled?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Is it just me or is it super easy to not get fooled?


Nope, I was fooled too.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nah I just looked at that pic and it made me laugh. Silly chickens.

We got the big shelter tarped etc in. Thank goodness! It won’t be hot much longer wnd they’ll have a Fan as needed. But- yay! 

So- here is Clauses poor cheek- she matches my zombie dragon shirt! 








I am CCs personal roost and I don’t mind. She’s pretty cute. 









The Teddybird. Y’all this rooster is flipping HILARIOUS. HE TALKED YESTERDAY! You know how it sounds when a cat does it? Yeah just like that. And he still comes and climbs in my lap for cuddles. 









They sure know how to make a person feel loved! 3 piled on my lap and the others around. 
















Obvs that’s the shelter. And sweet sweet Gandalf.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Beautiful chickens! What happened to Clause's cheek? What a coincidence! That's pretty funny.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Here is the Teddybird saying good morning! 









Teddybird crows like a car horn







youtube.com


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

And








Some odd caterpillar!! Was on coop when putting them to bed. Aliens I tell ya- they’re after my chickens! They’re going to abduct their brains and take over! Ah! 


Ok I feel a bit like PJ with his wild theories here.  jk jk Dr Paul! You know I  you!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg that is so um gross that’s a catipillar??


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

It is- could be a moth or a butterfly but definitely a caterpillar of some type. Pretty small really. I figure it stands a 50/50 shot of winding up inside the coop and getting eaten. So I left it. Ha!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> It is- could be a moth or a butterfly but definitely a caterpillar of some type. Pretty small really. I figure it stands a 50/50 shot of winding up inside the coop and getting eaten. So I left it. Ha!


Ohh nice my chickens hate caterpillars


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful. Looks poisonous. To humans. Prolly not to the chickens.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Careful. Looks poisonous. To humans. Prolly not to the chickens.


Yep


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Furry Caterpillars are EXTREMELY poisonous to humans so be careful. It says it everywhere.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

They are- I just left it when I went to bed and it went on it’s way. No worries guys.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> They are- I just left it when I went to bed and it went on it’s way. No worries guys.


Do you see tornado?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Do you see tornado?


What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What is that supposed to mean?


There’s a tornado at my house


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> There’s a tornado at my house


Oh ok gotcha.. Yep I get a lot of tornadoes here also.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh ok gotcha.. Yep I get a lot of tornadoes here also.


It’s gone


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> It’s gone


How long ago did you get it?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> How long ago did you get it?


An hour ago


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oooh I’m glad you didn’t try walking anywhere LC. Not with a storm like that anyway. Hope all is ok. 


















Checkers looks totally fed up in that picture! Lol! Robin convinced me to share this one too. Got some work done today; it’s a picture of my own rose from my bush, on fire.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow awesome pictures, love it!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Wow awesome pictures, love it!


Thank you! I’ll take more in a week when I can uncover it again. They use this sealing type of stuff that stays on and acts kind of like a blister, literally. Kinda gross but apparently works extremely well for keeping ink bright.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fess up, you just had to look at the new tat for a while.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Same forearm, both got flowers yesterday. Me and one of my besties. 

You can see how it acts just like a blister tho, kinda gross.

Hahaha I was just looking- you can even tell how much taller she is just from this picture!  I’m short, just 5’2, while she’s like 5’9 or so?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can see more pink in her arm. Looks like you're going to get off easy again.

Why gross? It looks like plastic wrap.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you are quite correct, that is indeed a chicken brain abducting caterpillar. And where there is one, more will come!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thank you! I’ll take more in a week when I can uncover it again. They use this sealing type of stuff that stays on and acts kind of like a blister, literally. Kinda gross but apparently works extremely well for keeping ink bright.


Wow, sounds great!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> No, you are quite correct, that is indeed a chicken brain abducting caterpillar. And where there is one, more will come!
> View attachment 42441


Looks like an old show, when was it released?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Well, it’s gross cause this doesn’t come off for 7 days. At the expense of being a bit gross cause we all see gross here from our birds constantly; it works just like a blister, and apparently by day 7 the fluid reabsorbs. So here’s what it looks like now; and I won’t see it again til then- ah!!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Well, it’s gross cause this doesn’t come off for 7 days. At the expense of being a bit gross cause we all see gross here from our birds constantly; it works just like a blister, and apparently by day 7 the fluid reabsorbs. So here’s what it looks like now; and I won’t see it again til then- ah!!!


I wouldn't like all that plastic stuff on my hand either.. But otherwise neat!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Right- it does feel a bit odd stuck to me all over like this. And the blister aspect… you know how hard it is not to pop a blister- I’m just hoping a chicken toe doesn’t catch in it! 

The idea is that you don’t have to wash it and the ink sets in just that tiny bit extra. For me, the week is worth keeping it as nice as long as possible. I’m sure it’ll be fine but I’m paranoid. 

It’s wearable art, the way I see it. And these were made just for me by Roman Mitchell at Imperial Ink in Virginia if anyone is bored or interested. He’s a very talented individual. I think.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Right- it does feel a bit odd stuck to me all over like this. And the blister aspect… you know how hard it is not to pop a blister- I’m just hoping a chicken toe doesn’t catch in it!
> 
> The idea is that you don’t have to wash it and the ink sets in just that tiny bit extra. For me, the week is worth keeping it as nice as long as possible. I’m sure it’ll be fine but I’m paranoid.
> 
> It’s wearable art, the way I see it. And these were made just for me by Roman Mitchell at Imperial Ink in Virginia if anyone is bored or interested. He’s a very talented individual. I think.


The chickens accidently getting to it sounds a bit painful, hope nothing like that happens.
I'm not an expert at tattoos since I've never actually got one myself, heard they are a bit painful though. I have put on fake tattoos and they have that plastic wrap after putting them on and it's not the best feeling,
It almost feels like if you move your arm a certain way you'll rip the tattoo, I'm not sure if it's the same with the real tattoos though.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> It almost feels like if you move your arm a certain way you'll rip the tattoo, I'm not sure if it's the same with the real tattoos though.


No, it doesn't feel like that with real tats.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nah. Your skin just gains the pigment and feels like your skin again once healed, good and bad! 

Pain? Eh. If you’ve ever had a sunburn that’s kinda how most of it feels. Some spots are a bit more but- NO PAIN NO GAIN! Hahaha


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

This is the first piece he did, I’m not sure I shared it. Just did it on July 1!! Even healed the colors are still almost as vivid, editing included! That’s just what I wanted. Lots of color on that side. It’s working! Lol I’m done for a while y’all. I had to actually barter with my aunt for the rest of the money for yesterday’s. But- he is booked for the next year, and not scheduling anything else til that’s mostly caught up. So well worth the wait and the effort imho. As far as tattoos go at least…


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> No, it doesn't feel like that with real tats.


Oh, I didn't know that nevermind.. Do you have tattoos?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Nah. Your skin just gains the pigment and feels like your skin again once healed, good and bad!
> 
> Pain? Eh. If you’ve ever had a sunburn that’s kinda how most of it feels. Some spots are a bit more but- NO PAIN NO GAIN! Hahaha


Oh I see, haha!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> This is the first piece he did, I’m not sure I shared it. Just did it on July 1!! Even healed the colors are still almost as vivid, editing included! That’s just what I wanted. Lots of color on that side. It’s working! Lol I’m done for a while y’all. I had to actually barter with my aunt for the rest of the money for yesterday’s. But- he is booked for the next year, and not scheduling anything else til that’s mostly caught up. So well worth the wait and the effort imho. As far as tattoos go at least…


Wow, neat coloring to them! Technically as you can see the guy does a pretty good job with tattooing I take it?
Usually I never see colored tattoos, usually just all green..


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thank you! Yes, he’s quite the talent, and has some people who travel to him for work, etc. He has built a sizable shop here; he did my BFF tattoo about 10 years ago and I knew even then I wanted him to do mine. Whatever I decided on. And so I have- and he just got better with age. So I can’t regret waiting at the same time! 

Thanks for chatting tattoos with me everyone! I know it’s totally off subject. How about chicken yoga instead?? 









No lie. I actually do my yoga there bc it’s more peaceful for me. Mostly.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thank you! Yes, he’s quite the talent, and has some people who travel to him for work, etc. He has built a sizable shop here; he did my BFF tattoo about 10 years ago and I knew even then I wanted him to do mine. Whatever I decided on. And so I have- and he just got better with age. So I can’t regret waiting at the same time!
> 
> Thanks for chatting tattoos with me everyone! I know it’s totally off subject. How about chicken yoga instead??
> 
> ...


Wow! Oh do you do yoga out in your chicken pen? Your chickens probably are thinking "What's wrong with this lady"
Haha, Jk!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Pretty much! I am right now bc it’s fresh in there lol but mostly I do it out in the yard while they run around. It makes me happy.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Pretty much! I am right now bc it’s fresh in there lol but mostly I do it out in the yard while they run around. It makes me happy.


If you note- they’re all lined up at the edge. They know momma says no way!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Pretty much! I am right now bc it’s fresh in there lol but mostly I do it out in the yard while they run around. It makes me happy.


Ahh, that sounds nice and relaxing!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> If you note- they’re all lined up at the edge. They know momma says no way!


Haha!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Uh oh! My bubble popped! I think it means I’ll have to go back to normal healing… I must’ve had too much pressure on it- it went right up the flame like a spout and on our! Hahaha kinda funny. But now it’s not sealed so pretty sure that’s what they’ll say. I sent a message.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Uh oh! My bubble popped! I think it means I’ll have to go back to normal healing… I must’ve had too much pressure on it- it went right up the flame like a spout and on our! Hahaha kinda funny. But now it’s not sealed so pretty sure that’s what they’ll say. I sent a message.


HAhaha i just realized your profile picture has chickens in your brain AHAHHA I love it


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hahaha thank you- my husband made it for me.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Hahaha thank you- my husband made it for me.


LOL NICE


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Uh oh! My bubble popped! I think it means I’ll have to go back to normal healing… I must’ve had too much pressure on it- it went right up the flame like a spout and on our! Hahaha kinda funny. But now it’s not sealed so pretty sure that’s what they’ll say. I sent a message.


Does that mean you should have left it alone yesterday? 😡


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Beautiful tats, Sarah, especially the rose. Did Kimmi show you hers? I've several too. Never regretted having them done except one that never got finished.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh, I didn't know that nevermind.. Do you have tattoos?


Nope. Wouldn't be opposed to one or two, though.


Overmountain1 said:


> This is the first piece he did, I’m not sure I shared it. Just did it on July 1!! Even healed the colors are still almost as vivid, editing included! That’s just what I wanted. Lots of color on that side. It’s working! Lol I’m done for a while y’all. I had to actually barter with my aunt for the rest of the money for yesterday’s. But- he is booked for the next year, and not scheduling anything else til that’s mostly caught up. So well worth the wait and the effort imho. As far as tattoos go at least…


Wow! Beautiful! He did an amazing job.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thank you!! That ended up being the rose I used for the tattoo actually. Wanna see something funny? I took this pic when I got home. 









It was a bit worse for wear by that time! 

As for roses- this is the only color I like. And I adore it. They are also the thorniest roses I’ve ever seen in my life!

When we bought our first home there was a small rose Bush outside the front door. It was this color, and bloomed maybe 2 blooms a year. I had to leave it, of course. 
I was in the middle of tearing out some of my knockout roses (ugh they have to GO!) and I saw this bush at the store. And, of course, had to have it. And now it is the flagpole to the chickens dust bath!  I break the tips off thorns down low so nobody loses an eye….

Edit- yes it is more pink now. They ‘age’ through a progression and end as a pretty pink and mottled white/yellow color usually, but it’s another reason I love it, like having more than one kind all in one. But the color matched my photo nearly exactly for the stage it was in- right in the middle of its life cycle. Kinda like me. Sooo many parallels here I could mention but nobody asked for all those skeletons! The fire is more significant than the rose actually!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Haha! Beautiful flowers!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

danathome said:


> Beautiful tats, Sarah, especially the rose. Did Kimmi show you hers? I've several too. Never regretted having them done except one that never got finished.


No I haven’t had the pleasure of seeing yours, though I’m sure I saw one or two in passing.
Thank you- I have admired his work for about 10 years now! I can’t even decide which one of mine I love more now!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Does that mean you should have left it alone yesterday?


Oh- and nah, it wasn’t me or anything really- it was the shape of it. It left that one big long tube pointing outward basically, so continued pressure caused it to let go


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Does that mean you should have left it alone yesterday?


Oh- and nah, it wasn’t me or anything really- it was the shape of it. It left that one big long tube pointing outward basically, so continued pressure caused it to let go. Also it was the crease of my elbow and there was the slightest bit of wrinkling anyway. 
So- here y’all. It really does look real to me even… thanks for letting me ramble on about it! Lol


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Hahaha thank you- my husband made it for me.


Did a pretty good job! How did he do it?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Did a pretty good job! How did he do it?


He has an app, PicMonkey. He uses that and he has a knack for that stuff. I wish I could tell you more but he handles that sort of stuff when needed lol


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> He has an app, PicMonkey. He uses that and he has a knack for that stuff. I wish I could tell you more but he handles that sort of stuff when needed lol


Wow, sounds pretty neat!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

In today’s episode of Chicken yoga- the
Chicken triangle pose!  Thanks Claus.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> In today’s episode of Chicken yoga- the
> Chicken triangle pose!  Thanks Claus.


C’est tres mignon.


----------

